
Blocking the high: one man’s quixotic quest to cure addiction - prostoalex
http://mosaicscience.com/story/blocking-the-high
======
sova
This is absolutely amazing. Pez-dispenser-like abdomen implant that modulates
the dosage of Naltrexone which, as the article suggests, "takes the high out"
of opiates. Trick the body and voila, freedom.

“Methadone you always felt medicated, albeit subtly,” says Dowsett, referring
to the opiate given to injection users that is supposed to control cravings
without inducing its own high. When he’s on naltrexone, though, Dowsett says
all that goes through his mind is: “God, I’m free.”

